
A curator of the best films screening in your area - MH15
https://whatshouldiwatch-test.herokuapp.com
======
masonic
What kind of "curation" gives Holmes and Watson 75%? Rotten Tomatoes gave it
8%.

------
matthall15
Creator here. Check it out and please oh please try and break it.

